# another engine detail



## paul46rider (Jun 2, 2008)

well a while back i cleaned up the engine on my Girl's M3 evo Gt2 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=74431

that is now gone and yesterday she picked up a Mini Cooper S Works! It such a cool car, from the out side the car was pretty clean then i opened up the bonnet to revel some serious dirt





































covered up the electrical bits and got to work with the AG engine cleaner and some brushes, then finished up with AG vynal rubber care














































was only a quick clean but i'm pretty happy with the results


----------



## **MGZR** (Aug 19, 2008)

What products and equipment did you use?


----------



## paul46rider (Jun 2, 2008)

AG engine cleaner and AG vynal rubber care


----------



## **MGZR** (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks will have to have a look at getting some


----------



## paul46rider (Jun 2, 2008)

no problem


----------



## Simonez (Apr 14, 2008)

good turnaround there mate! 

well done


----------



## James_N (Aug 18, 2008)

I once tried doing an engine bay clean with Gunk degreaser. Followed all the steps, sprayed it on, left it 10-15 mins, worked most of it with a brush, then rinsed off, and it actually looked worse than when i'd first started!

I dunno what i did wrong but mine looks awfull now  whereas yours looks great!


----------



## la rossa (Nov 10, 2008)

Nice finish

Gunk is good I've used it a few times, was your engine hot when you used it?

As if too hot can make the stain marks you describe, engine should be warm, like a radiator not too hot to the touch.

AG and Megs are my choice


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

e36 M3 to a Cooper S???


----------

